# Any Utah people attending??



## actionsports (Nov 25, 2002)

If so let me know and we can caravan.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Looking at the updated registration thread, it showed 2 people from Utah.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24084

You may want to see if there is anyone from Las Vegas you could hook up with on the way.


----------

